# الكتابة باللغة القبطية بالكيبورد القبطى



## Aksios (19 يناير 2009)

فى مدونتنا مدونة اكسيوس القبطية​ 

قمنا بوضع اول درس فى اللغة القبطية
و هناك الكثير من الدروس فيما بعد
و فى كل درس سأضع تمرين حتى يقوم اعضاء و زوار المدونة بتطبقها
و هنا جاءت المشكلة و هو عدم استطاعة الاعضاء بالكتابة باللغة القبطية
و بذلك لا يمكنهم تطبيق تمرين الدروس​ 

و فى هذا الموضوع هقوم بوضع بعض الحلول للكتابة باللغة القبطية و للمشاركة معنا فى المدونة​ 

نبدأ بأسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد امين​ 

الحل الأول:-​ 

الكيبورد القبطى ... حيث يمكنك الكتابة باللغة القبطية مباشرة كما انك تكتب بالعربية او الانجليزية او اى لغه اخرى.....​ 

لعمل هذا يجب ان تتبع الخطوات التالية واحدة واحدة...​ 

1- يجب ان تقوم بتحميل الفونت القبطى (coptic fonts) حتى تستطيع قراءه القبطى من خلال المتصفحات و حتى لا تظهر مشفرة ... للتحميل اضغط هنا بعد تحملها قم بتصطبها على جهازك.​ 


2 - يجب ان تقوم بتحميل المتصفح فاير فوكس Firefox لتحميله اضغط هنا.​ 

3 - قم بتصتيب المتصفح Firefox على جهازك.​ 
ملحوظة هامة​ 
فى هذا الموضوع قمت بكتابة بعض الحروف القبطية ... فإن لم تقم بتحميل المتصفح فاير فوكس بعد فسوف ترى الحروف مشفرة​ 

4 - قم بتحميل الكيبورد القبطى من هنا​ 

5 - بعد تحميل ملف الكيبورد قم بفك الضغط و اضغط على ملف CoptCS01 و سيقوم بالتحميل تلقائياً.​ 

6 - ادخل على لوحة التحكم فى جهازك Control panel 
لكى تصل لها .. اضغط Control panel <<< Start​ 

7 - بعد الدخول الى لوحة تحكم الجهاز اختار Regional and language options​ 

8 - ستفتح لك الصفحة التالية قم بعمل الخطوات كما موضح بالصورة...​ 

قم بالدخول على Languages التى فى اعلى الصفحة بعد ذلك اضغط على Details.​ 



​ 



9 - ستظهر لك الصفحة التالية قم بعمل الموضح فى الصورة..​ 





​ 



10 - الكيبورد القبطى ظهر الان ... اضغط على Apply​ 




​ 

11- ستجد الكيبور القبطى ظاهر فى قائمة الكيبوردات المستخدمة فى شريط المهام كما فى الصورة ... قم بأختيارة للكتابة باللغة القبطية​ 




12 - مبروووووك تقدر ان تكتب قبطى الان و تشارك معنا فى المدونة ​ 




​ 



لمعرفة اماكن الحروف القبطية على الكيبورد يمكنك استخدام الصور التالية​ 

هذا الكيبورد العادى عندما تضغط على الزر سيظهر لك الحرف كما موضح فى الصورة​ 





 




عندما تستخدم Shift + الزر على الكيبورد ستظهر لك الحروف كما فى موضحة فى الكيبورد التالى....​ 






 




ملاخظات هامة:​ 

++ للكتابة باللغة القبطية يجب ان تكون مستخدم المتصفح firefox حتى لا تظهر لك الحروف مشفرة فى اى متصفح اخر....​ 
++ بعض المشاكل الموجودة فى الحروف هو خطأ فيها
فمثلا الحرف غما (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) سيظهر لك فى الكيبورد بالشكل التالى ⲅ
و الحرف اكسى (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) بالشكل التالى ⲝ
و الحرف الفا (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) بالشكل ⲁ​ 
لذلك قمت بعمل الحروف القبطية جميعها مجرد صور مفصلة فيمكنك الكتابة بالكيبورد القبطى او نسخ صورة الحرف و وضعها بجانب بعض لتكوين كلمة ........​ 
اذا قابلتك بعض المشاكل فى كتابة بعض الحروف القبطية قمت بتوقير الحروف القبطية مقسمة على صور فيمكنك نسخها و استخدمها.....​ 
يتبع فى الرد التالى....


----------



## Aksios (19 يناير 2009)

الحل الثانى

و هو الحروف القبطية على هيئة صور تنسخها و تلصقها و تكون كلمة........

الحروف​ 







 





 





 





 





 


 





 





 
يتبع......


----------



## Aksios (19 يناير 2009)

يتبع.......


----------



## Aksios (19 يناير 2009)

p P

c C




























x


























يتبع............


----------



## Aksios (19 يناير 2009)

الموضوع خاص بــ مدونة اكسيوس القبطية
ارجو عند نقلة لموقعك ان تذكر المصدر

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Aksios (19 يناير 2009)

اتأسف بوضع الموضوع مقسم على مشاركات
لكن المشاركة لا تتقبل اكثر من 15 صورة فقط
لذلك اضطريت بوضعها فى اكثر من مشاركة
سلام و نعمة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يناير 2009)

مجهودا رائع وحلول بسيطة وسهلة

ربنا يعوضك اخي​


----------



## جيلان (20 يناير 2009)

*جامد يا فندم هينفع بدل الحوسة الى احنا فيها
بكرة بعد الامتحان لما اجى هقرااااه بالتفصييييل*


----------



## Aksios (20 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مجهودا رائع وحلول بسيطة وسهلة​
> 
> 
> ربنا يعوضك اخي​


 
شكرا فراشة على مروريك و رديك ​ 



جيلان قال:


> *جامد يا فندم هينفع بدل الحوسة الى احنا فيها*
> *بكرة بعد الامتحان لما اجى هقرااااه بالتفصييييل*


 
شكرا جيلان على مروريك و اكيد هينفع للى متابعين معانا فى المدونة الدروس القبطية
ربنا معاكى فى امتحاناتيك ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 يناير 2009)

_مجهود رائع نفسى اتعلم القبطى هدخل معاكم​_


----------



## Scofield (20 يناير 2009)

*يا سلام عليك يبنى ياريت اللغة الاصلية ترجع زى زمان بدل القرف اللى اسمه العربي*


----------



## Scofield (20 يناير 2009)

*بس يا سلام بقى يا عم الحلو لو تعمل نظام ترجمة توماتيكى كده زى بتاع جوجل و تحول فيه من قبطى لعربي و العكس *


----------



## Aksios (21 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _مجهود رائع نفسى اتعلم القبطى هدخل معاكم​_


تشرفينا يا انجى 
ده اول درس عملته اول درس فى اللغة القبطية - مقدمة

 و عشان تتابعى باقى الدرس هتتحط فى المدونة هنا مدونة اكسيوس القبطية

شكرا على مروريك​


----------



## Aksios (21 يناير 2009)

scofield قال:


> *يا سلام عليك يبنى ياريت اللغة الاصلية ترجع زى زمان بدل القرف اللى اسمه العربي*


 
تابع معانا فى المدونة و اتعلمها معانا ​ 


scofield قال:


> *بس يا سلام بقى يا عم الحلو لو تعمل نظام ترجمة توماتيكى كده زى بتاع جوجل و تحول فيه من قبطى لعربي و العكس *



انشاء الله
بس الحكاية دى محتاجه فريق جامد عشان يعمل كده
نصلى انها تتحقق

شكرا على مرورك و ردك على الموضوع​


----------



## ابن النبى يونان (28 أكتوبر 2011)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images/1351538528.png


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2012)

عجبنى قوووووووووووووووووووى الموضوع دة
ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------

